# Blending in



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

3 pics of birds but where and what. see how long it takes you to spot the third and don't tell when you do :devil:
this first one is just brill


























look again a little distance from the screen

well it helps to pass the time dunnit :whistling2:


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Last one took a while! Great pics.

Best,
Paul


----------



## iLoveFish (Mar 30, 2011)

Ive spent the last 10mins looking at pic 3 but still can't see it lol


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

iLoveFish said:


> Ive spent the last 10mins looking at pic 3 but still can't see it lol


Pm if you want help ha ha


----------



## ffion13 (Jan 28, 2013)

i cant find no.3 :S :S


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

I reckon there isn't a bird in the third picture and you're just winding us up :lol2:


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Great photos. The last one is so obvious once you find it :lol2:


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

ljb107 said:


> Great photos. The last one is so obvious once you find it :lol2:


 yea it sure is :lol2:


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

there's nothing in the third one!


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

iLoveFish said:


> Ive spent the last 10mins looking at pic 3 but still can't see it lol





ffion13 said:


> i cant find no.3 :S :S





Moony14 said:


> I reckon there isn't a bird in the third picture and you're just winding us up :lol2:





SilverSky said:


> there's nothing in the third one!


tis a common snipe :whistling2:


----------

